# Do Not Buy a Nissan



## wyerca86 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dear Nissan, I have bought my first and last Nissan. I will make sure I pass my message on in every way possible. I have 75,600 miles on my 2008 Nissan Altima and had purchased the extended warranty which ran out at 75,000 miles. I am now having my third set of front wheel bearings installed. Nissan is unwilling to work with me and says it will cost me the full $850. Thanks, but no thanks - I'll take my business elsewhere. I have owned about 10 cars and have NEVER had to have the wheel bearings replaced.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

...which as we all know, front wheel bearings going out have absolutely no relationship with the way you drive, the condition of the roads, environmental factors, and so on. Much the same way stop-and-go rush hour traffic in the middle of a city wouldn't have anything to do with brakes wearing down faster, transmissions breaking more often, or tires lasting longer than the average.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have owned my hardbody for 27yrs, aside from normal maintenance, nothing abnormal.
My Sentra is 11 years old, again, nothing abnormal
My 510 had a little over 500,000mi on it when I sold it (dumb mistake) and it ran great.
Nissan/Datsun vehicles have been good to me, I'll stay with them


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Six hundred miles past the warranty,!! thats a bitch.
That being said, let's look at the facts.
The bearings were replaced twice before, right?
That tells me a couple of things.
One, you knew it was coming.
Two, this vehicle has a mechanical problem that may not be related to Nissan.

Does this vehicle have a salvage title or was it damaged in an accident or flood?
Also improperly installed or misaligned bearings will fail quick.
Not to mention altering of suspension and wheels. (slammed)

Now, does Nissan have more problems than other automakers?
The numbers would indicate NO.

However, any car can fail at any time. Stuff happens.

The good part is that tis is America and you can speak your mind,
I just did.


----------



## tandrus (Jan 31, 2013)

Well I registered just to post this. All Nissan with the CVT is a piece of shit. It's a matter of time.

I'm sorry you bought that piece of trash, I to bought an 2008 and it pisses me off to walk out my front door and look at it. Nissan of Opelousas in Louisiana your sevice department is a joke. First with 16000 mile I had an exsaust leak I see it on a cold day so tell my wife bring it in I had to go to work for 7 days. When I got to call they charged us 67 dollars and said it was rocks in the frame causing the noise. #2 31,000 miles tran. starts whining. #4 The great NISSAN rebuilts it. #5 36,000 miles tran. slipping, they tell me wife the roads are wet and she was spinning here tire. Nothing wrong go home. The car don't make it home. They tell her it's because it needs new TIRES. The CVT's or sincitive to tire wear. After I call them and they have it towed back guess what the tran. needs replacing. So they replace it. Guess what? #6 76,000 mile last week tran. AGAIN. Well if this new one does out while under warrenty which is 2016 it will be classified as lemond in Louisiana and Nissan will have to give me full refund. So I refuse to sell it because of that.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You know what else people are hating these days?

Dictionaries...


----------



## tandrus (Jan 31, 2013)

*easy to be big behind a computer*



jdg said:


> You know what else people are hating these days?
> 
> Dictionaries...


:loser:

you know what else? A smart ass.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

*Even easier to be this big when I'm this damn good!*

Whoa!

Where'd you find a dictionary?

Couldn't have been on the intardwebs could it?


----------



## tandrus (Jan 31, 2013)

*poor stupid*

poor stupid maybe one day he will know what it's like to drive a real vehicle. Mr. 1997. yeah and I think we all know why you have no friends. Your dull life is spent on a dead website.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

tandrus said:


> poor stupid maybe one day he will know what it's like to drive a real vehicle. Mr. 1997. yeah and I think we all know why you have no friends. Your dull life is spent on a dead website.


And you're still around why again?


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow so much hatred going on in here. Lets get some things clear. One, you can not blame Nissan for your vehicle's hub assemblies going bad. Those wear just like brakes and tires. If you don't take care of your car don't be upset with the dealer that won't work with you. At my dealership we reward customer loyalty. Loyalty starts with basic things, like doing your services as you should. Proper inspections on your vehicle would find contributing factors, such as worn struts which allow the wheels to hop more, causing wear to the bearings. I work on these cars every day, I worked for Toyota prior to Nissan. Guess what, Toyota has just as many problems as Nissan. 

As for the CVT's are all crap. Sure if you don't maintain it, yeah they are a tight tolerance finicky piece of machinery. Guess what? Proper maintenance helps. Trans fluid should be changed at 30k. A whine at 30k, reduction gear bearing, they followed protocol and rebuilt it based on what they found. I'm not saying your dealership has not treated you poorly. So you base your view of a brand based on a PRIVATELY owned franchise. That's like saying you'll never buy another steak because you got some bad beef from Wal-Mart. 

It's ok to vent, but make sure you've prepared yourself for the backlash to the ignorance. Cars require maintenance, if you fail to keep it up, don't be angry when it lets you down. Nissan bends over backwards for loyal customers. I've seen them good will everything from tires to entire drivetrains. But these customers do all of there service with Nissan. On the flip side, I've seen them deny repairs under warranty due to lack of maintenance. I have 2 MR20 engines sitting on stands where the customer thought 10k oil changes was ok and the piston rings collapse and seize to the piston. The engines still run, just on 3 cylinders. And see these same customers sue Nissan and lose when the judges agree you voided your warranty by failing to uphold your end of the contract. I honestly wish they were more strict on customers. Ignorance should not be rewarded. It's not like it's difficult to look at the BUILT IN REMINDER to change your oil and rotate tires, or look at the little sticker in the window.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Why does this thread still exist?


----------



## tandrus (Jan 31, 2013)

FriendlyNismoTech said:


> Wow so much hatred going on in here. Lets get some things clear. One, you can not blame Nissan for your vehicle's hub assemblies going bad. Those wear just like brakes and tires. If you don't take care of your car don't be upset with the dealer that won't work with you. At my dealership we reward customer loyalty. Loyalty starts with basic things, like doing your services as you should. Proper inspections on your vehicle would find contributing factors, such as worn struts which allow the wheels to hop more, causing wear to the bearings. I work on these cars every day, I worked for Toyota prior to Nissan. Guess what, Toyota has just as many problems as Nissan.
> 
> As for the CVT's are all crap. Sure if you don't maintain it, yeah they are a tight tolerance finicky piece of machinery. Guess what? Proper maintenance helps. Trans fluid should be changed at 30k. A whine at 30k, reduction gear bearing, they followed protocol and rebuilt it based on what they found. I'm not saying your dealership has not treated you poorly. So you base your view of a brand based on a PRIVATELY owned franchise. That's like saying you'll never buy another steak because you got some bad beef from Wal-Mart.
> 
> It's ok to vent, but make sure you've prepared yourself for the backlash to the ignorance. Cars require maintenance, if you fail to keep it up, don't be angry when it lets you down. Nissan bends over backwards for loyal customers. I've seen them good will everything from tires to entire drivetrains. But these customers do all of there service with Nissan. On the flip side, I've seen them deny repairs under warranty due to lack of maintenance. I have 2 MR20 engines sitting on stands where the customer thought 10k oil changes was ok and the piston rings collapse and seize to the piston. The engines still run, just on 3 cylinders. And see these same customers sue Nissan and lose when the judges agree you voided your warranty by failing to uphold your end of the contract. I honestly wish they were more strict on customers. Ignorance should not be rewarded. It's not like it's difficult to look at the BUILT IN REMINDER to change your oil and rotate tires, or look at the little sticker in the window.


76,000 miles and 3 sets of wheel bearing and you think it's because of no maintenance!!!! This is the problem tech's like you that know everthing, because it sound like you know our situation. After the 2nd set a good tech should have found what is causing them to go out. It sounds like nissan never dug deep enough to find the true cause. And if I got sick from meat that came from wallmart I would still eat meat but would'nt buy any from wallmart. And if there is nothing wrong with the CVT why did nissan put an extended warrenty. It' not because people don't maintenance there car it's becuse nissan knows something is wrong.


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

Those were generalized statements. I was simply telling you that you cant condemn a brand based on your one bad experience. I'm not telling you that your car did not have an underlying issue. If you weren't happy with the service at your dealership, here's a happy thought, try a different dealership. Find a service manager you can work with and is willing to work with you. 3 sets of wheel hub assemblies is excessive, I agree. I'm sorry you feel it's Nissan's fault your car is not holding up. Every manufacturer has it's problems like this. I worked at Toyota and witnessed them buy back countless lemons, not to mention the countless Tacomas that were bought back for failing frames, and Tundras that had to have all new frames put underneath them. 

By logging into a forum and "BEING ALL ANGRY AND TALKING LIKE THIS" you do nothing but show the people who could possibly help you why a service advisor or manager would likely not want to help you. Just because you purchased our product does not mean we have to fix it if you berate and belittle us. If you were closer I would gladly look at your car and figure out the cause of the issue. There are ways this situation could have been handled better. 


And FYI.. The extended warranty on the CVT was only through model year 2010. Models 2011+ have the standard 5/60k powertrain warranty. Did the early CVT's have issues? Yes, heat related and they are very particular to fluid levels. Nissan extended the warranty to prove they stand behind there product. Now if you think back to the late 90's, you'll see Dodge had a terrible track record for transmissions in the Ram 1500, and the transverse front drive Intrepids and later in the 300s. Chrysler did not extend the warranties on them. Or Ford with the Powerstroke after late 2003, when it changed to the 6.xL they had countless issues with injectors, egr issues, turbo issues, head gaskets.. So bad to the point that Ford sued International over the issue and has since ceased their contracts. Ford knew about the issues and did not extend the warranties. Be happy they went the extra mile to stand up for their product. It says a lot about the brand itself.


----------

